# Configuration de Bochs...



## Einbert (24 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien envie de tester Bochs, l'émulateur x86, pour pourvoir faire un peu joujou avec entre autre Minix et NetBSD... J'ai néanmoins un petit problème dans le fichier de configuration bochsrc.txt ... Qqun pourrait-il m'envoyer un fichier qui fonctionne ??

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





++


----------



## pacou (24 Janvier 2003)

Bon courage.

Cependant, une idée en passant : et si tu rennomais (ou plutôt dupliquais) bochsrc.txt en bochsrc, déjà ça marcherait mieux.


----------



## Einbert (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pacou:</font><hr /> * ...si tu rennomais (ou plutôt dupliquais) bochsrc.txt en bochsrc, déjà ça marcherait mieux.* 

[/QUOTE] Non, ça ne marcherait pas mieux , vu qu'il a besoin de lire les paramètres dans le fichier de configuration qui doit s'appeler bochsrc.txt (entre autre l'image a faire monter par exemple) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Bon, j'ai finalement réussi à faire tourner Minix2.03, freedos, ainsi que dlxlinux... J'ai juste un problème avec l'image de NetBSD, et il faut que j'essaye encore FreeBSD pour voir ce que ça donne...

Si ça fonctionne chez qqun, je suis preneur d'infos...

++


----------

